
Putting Services Companies in Their Place - TooFreshForTech
https://medium.com/swlh/putting-services-companies-in-their-place-21335129fa74
======
BruceLikeWayne
I like the focus of this piece, but I think it conflates "technology startup"
with "product company" too much. There are so many great SaaS companies that
don't need VC money, that also don't need so much customization. Why not start
one of those instead?

Much more scalable, as defined in the piece, and also less capital intensive,
less fragile, and low stakes (since so much of fixed income is in people's
salaries — a lot of stress from feeding _real people_ )

~~~
sharemywin
Cash flow. Service company books money first. Saas takes months of build out,
then small inflows of cash until finally the product starts covering even
basic overhead(ramin profitable). Assuming it doesn't die before it gets of
the ground because no one wants what you built.

~~~
sharemywin
Built out several things that didn't work. Proud of what I built sad at all
the wasted effort.

